# سؤال في مجال هندسة الطيران



## nafz (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​
يا أخواني المهندسين أردتوا منكم الإجابة على تساؤلاتي
وأتمنى أن أستفيد منكم

أولا أنا طالب في مرحلة الدبلوم العالي في قسم هندسة الكمبيوتر و ناوي أتخرج من هذا القسم بشهادة البكالوريس

أنا شخص متعلق من صغري بمجال الطياران ولد ي شغف كبير في هذا المجال
بحكم دراستي في مجال هندسة الكمبيوتر ( الحاسب الآلي )

هل يمكنني أن أدرس الماجستير في مجال متعلق بالطيارن ؟؟

وهل ممكن أن تفيدوني بهندسة avionics (الكترونيات الطيران)

وما هي الدول التي تقدم هذي الدراسة ؟؟


----------



## MastaMinds (26 مايو 2011)

سأحاول الإجابة عن هذا السؤال
أنا أدرس هندسة طيران و ندرس بعض لغات البرمجة و ندرس أيضا معالجات دقيقة 
الحاسوب يا أخي كم تعلم يدخل في كل شيء حاليا و يمكن أن يكون بحث الماجستير الذي تقدمه في موضوع يتعلق باستخدام المتحكمات الدقيقة (مثلا) في الطائرة فالمتحكم الدقيق ما هو إلا حاسب صغير جدا جدا يستخدم في عملية تنظيم عمل نظام ما في الطائرة (و ما أكثر أنظمة الطائرة!) ميكانيكي أو كهربائي يتم التحكم بواسطة شريحة مبرمجة للقيام بذلك
الخلاصة تكمن في أنه نعم بالتأكيد يمكن أن تكون رسالة الماجستير في موضوع له علاقة بالطيران خصوصا التخصص الذي ذكرته (Avionics) و هو مختص بدراسة تلك المتحكمات و الأجهز الإلكترونية الأخرى في الطائرة من رادار و غيره
في الطائرات السابقة كانت معظم عمليت التحكم تتم بطريقة (تماثلية Analog) لكن الآن تحولت الأنظمة إلى (رقمية Digital) و بدأت الأنظمة الرقمية بالانتشر لذا فيا أخي المجال واسع جدا 
الصراحة أنا لست مختص و حتى الآن لم أكمل البكالوريوس لكني أخبرتك بما لدي و أرجو أن أكون أفدتك
أما بالنسبة للدول ربما يجب أنا تبحث أو تسأل غيري
محبك في الله


----------



## nafz (27 مايو 2011)

mastaminds قال:


> سأحاول الإجابة عن هذا السؤال
> أنا أدرس هندسة طيران و ندرس بعض لغات البرمجة و ندرس أيضا معالجات دقيقة
> الحاسوب يا أخي كم تعلم يدخل في كل شيء حاليا و يمكن أن يكون بحث الماجستير الذي تقدمه في موضوع يتعلق باستخدام المتحكمات الدقيقة (مثلا) في الطائرة فالمتحكم الدقيق ما هو إلا حاسب صغير جدا جدا يستخدم في عملية تنظيم عمل نظام ما في الطائرة (و ما أكثر أنظمة الطائرة!) ميكانيكي أو كهربائي يتم التحكم بواسطة شريحة مبرمجة للقيام بذلك
> الخلاصة تكمن في أنه نعم بالتأكيد يمكن أن تكون رسالة الماجستير في موضوع له علاقة بالطيران خصوصا التخصص الذي ذكرته (avionics) و هو مختص بدراسة تلك المتحكمات و الأجهز الإلكترونية الأخرى في الطائرة من رادار و غيره
> ...



تسلم يا أخي على الإفادة
فأنا شخص أريد أن أعمل في قطاع الطيارن بعد الدراسة.
فلهذا السبب أبحث عن تخصص الذي سوف يفيدني في هذا المجال
دمت بود 
وأنتظر الإجابة الشافية


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 مايو 2011)

*هناك مهندسون ألكترونيك في مصر للطيران*

يجب أن تسأل على التدريبات التي يمكنك اخذها بالشركة
ولازم تدخل على موقع القسم كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة
وتعرف الاقسام التي يمكن بها عمل الدبلومة والماجيستير
والله الموفق


----------



## nafz (27 مايو 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> يجب أن تسأل على التدريبات التي يمكنك اخذها بالشركة
> ولازم تدخل على موقع القسم كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة
> وتعرف الاقسام التي يمكن بها عمل الدبلومة والماجيستير
> والله الموفق



تسلم أخي على الرد
بس عفوا أنا لست طالبا في دولة مصر والسموحة إني لم أذكر ذلك من البداية
أنا طالب عماني و أدرس في إحدى كليات الهندسة في سلطنة عمان


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 مايو 2011)

آسف ربنا يعينك ويوفقك


----------

